# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  B9Creator Releases B9 Model Cure & Spanish Translation for Software

## Brian_Krassenstein

B9Creator has come out with a double whammy of conveniences for users this month, offering not only the B9 Model Cure, but also a Spanish-language version for the B9Creator software, which will bring in new customers, as well as allowing for existing one to have the convenience of their first language for communication. The B9 Model Cure is a user-friendly, compact device meant to assist in the post-curing processes for 3D models. This is aimed at those engaged in prototyping, model-making, and jewelry making. Read more at 3DPrint.com: https://3dprint.com/137369/b9creations-new-releases/

----------


## Pettercat

It`s great that companies think about users` convenience, and take care about translation to different languages. I`m working in a Spanish company, and I often have difficulties with translation of some software and documents for my managers.

----------

